# 3 a 6 De Dezembro 1739 em Portugal



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Jan 2008 às 13:15)

Boa tarde Meteoloucos deixo vos aqui um PDF sobre um Temporal a antiga ... do seculo XVIII  ,Nao sei se ja alguns conhecem mas de qualquer maneira deixo a quem n conhece  Leiam Bem o pdf e desfrutem daquela mistica que o antigamente tem sobre nos  va tudo bem pra todos e boas medicoes ..  

Link:   http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/2006-82/82_05.pdf


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2008 às 20:16)

Tens realmente bastante pesquisa neste post. 
Esse período foi bastante polémico e poucas certezas há acerca de um suposto período bastante frio que ocorreu numa época pouco distante dessa.
Ainda assim, parece que, dada a época em questão, a situação até nem foi mal acompanhada.
Obviamente que não podemos considerar todos os dados como se fossem muito rigorosos, mas, dada a evolução do acompanhamento das situações meteorológicas, as situações aqui descritas até parecem ter sido bem acompanhadas e com um rigor bastante considerável para a época.


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

Grande achado Diogo.lis.vpa, leitura muito interessante!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2008 às 13:04)

Interessante este post, mas para ser sincero apesar da busca por esses eventos meteorológicos extraordinários creio ... que neste século já existiram situações bem mais gravosas do que as mencionadas que em minha opinião parecem-se bastante com as descritas dessa tempestade de 3-7 Dezembro de 1739!! (vento e chuva)

Em termos de velocidade e a serem verdade o valor da pressão atmosférica de 15 fevereiro de 1941 (1937hpa ) deve-se ter tratado da maior ventania jamais registada em portugal !!

contudo creio que nos Invernos mais chuvosos temos quase durante todo o Outono/Inverno velocidades do vento de cerca de 100 km/h a 120km/h no litoral e terras altas bem como precipitações da ordem dos 60/100 mm em 24horas, pelo que essas tempestades não me surpreendem !!!

Recorde-se que em 1969, 1979, 1983(?), 1988-1990, 2001 foram anos extremamente chuvosos !!!

Nos ultimos 16 anos é só impressão minha ou apenas tivémos um ano (2001) em que a precipitação foi superior á média ... aliás creio que o único ano em que os rios transbordaram devido ao acumular de chuvas e não enxurradas !!!

Já agora algures em 1983 cairam em Tavira cerca de 180 mm (24h) e em faro 164 mm( em 24h) no dia 13 Outubro de 1989 ou 90(?)


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (8 Jan 2008 às 17:49)

pois e verdade nao foi um acontecimento assim tao extremo apenas o postei pois achei engracado o registo ... tava simplesmente distante ... com todos os as quadras e versos k mt escreveram por causa destas devastacoes .

Quanto ao acontecimento de tavira tenho quase a certeza que foi em 1989 .. xD falei com o meu pai e ele diz que nesse ano todo o pais tava afectado, eu la fui comprovar com umas pesquisas e vi ... que o douro nesse ano ...

1989
Dezembro
Rios Tejo e Douro. Provocou 1 morto, 61 pessoas foram evacuadas no Distrito de Santarém e 1 500 ficaram desalojadas no Distrito de Vila Real (Régua), onde atingiu um caudal máximo de 12.000 m3/s. houve um momento em que foi pior que isto em 1909 teve um caudal de 16700 m3\s.

Espero que tenha resolvido a tua duvida ...se bem que tambem nao tenho a certeza


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2008 às 19:05)

Excelentes recolha de dados pessoal  agora preparem-se que vai começar a haver novos records


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2008 às 10:55)

Não *Diogo*, já agora parabéns por essa muito interessante recolha de dados.
O que tinha a dúvida não era em Tavira onde cairam cerca de 180 mm(24h) em 1983, mas sim em Faro, em que me lembro de ser uma Sexta-Feira 13, só tinha a dúvida se era em 89 ou em 90, mas foi realmente em 1989 .. foi, tendo sido esses dois anos bastante chuvosos.
O meu caminho transformou-se num ribeiro ... nunca vi chover tanto !!!

Bons tempos !!!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2008 às 12:06)

ah !!!!  percebi te mal ... entao posso dizer que foi em faro, eu vi qualquer coisa na net .. enquanto pesquisava vou tentar arranjar isso de novo ... lol  dps meto aki o link 

Edit:Não arranjei registos em concreto mas passo a citar esta frase..."No outro extremo surgem os meses de Outubro a Dezembro do ano de 1989 (o das últimas grandes cheias), com
945,5 mm, cerca de 385% do valor normal. A variabilidade é assim, como se pode constatar, enorme."

Não sei se o link terá interresse pra ti mas deixo o aqui na mesma  

http://panda.igeo.pt/pancd/pdfs/Seca_Algarve.pdf


----------

